# Canon T70 aperture



## amadaras.mb (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello
I've recently got my hands on a Canon T70 film SLR. As I was trying to get familiar with the system, I encountered the problem that, when in Tv mode I turn the aperture ring over from Auto, the 'M' icon does not appear on the LCD. I've tried with both of my lenses, nothing. I don't know if there's a problem with the aperture ring setting socket (if such thing exists), or the camera's LCD. If anyone knew what may be causing the problem, or what may I be doing wrong, that'd help a lot.
Thanks,
amadaras


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2018)

What specific lenses (make/model) do you have ?


----------



## amadaras.mb (Mar 20, 2018)

One of them is a "stock" 28mm Canon, the other one is an 80-200 Presenta. Both of them have the auto-manual switch.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2018)

Is the 28mm an FD lens ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 21, 2018)

Tv mode is shutter priority. If I recall correctly, to use aperture priority, you had to use "stop down AE" but it doesn't work with FD lenses. Maybe they would work with FL, not sure. So basically, there is no aperture priority. Download the manual and give it a look, I know it explains it in there. 

As to the annoying M flashing, it should in Tv mode when you take the lens off A. Why it doesn't? Have no clue. One of the things that annoyed me about the camera. Try rotating the lock button on the front? It's a strange camera that has a dead nuts exposure meter. It's loud as all get out. I have one in excellent condition but it sits on the shelf, I like to have full control of my camera so I go for the Nikon F or FM instead.


----------



## amadaras.mb (Mar 21, 2018)

DXQCanada, both of them are FD lenses. 
jcdeboever, the manual says full manual mode is achieved when putting the camera in Tv and rotating the lens control out of auto position. It's just that the LCD "M" is not lighting up.

Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 21, 2018)

amadaras.mb said:


> DXQCanada, both of them are FD lenses.
> jcdeboever, the manual says full manual mode is achieved when putting the camera in Tv and rotating the lens control out of auto position. It's just that the LCD "M" is not lighting up.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, I wish mine didn't. Have no clue why. The only thing I can think of is that dial on front of body.


----------

